# noises i dont like



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

first of all i am worried about the clicking noise i get when i turn on my car and put it into drive...this only occurs if hte engine is "cold" aka been sitting for at least 30 min. also i am getting an intolerable amount of road noise...for example when i hit bumps i get a loud thump. i have a 1991 nissan maxima GXE


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

Sounds like it could be the pressure regulator in the transmission. Have it checked...



wcay said:


> *first of all i am worried about the clicking noise i get when i turn on my car and put it into drive...this only occurs if the engine is "cold" aka been sitting for at least 30 min.*


----------



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

thanks...ill get it checked when i get my water pump/timing belt replaced here in a few weeks


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

there is a computer in the tranny. I guy I knew had an 89 and his went it was 1000 dollars from Nissan. I was stupid to pay this, but look into that computer. What happens when you putthe power button on the tranny???
Chris 92 classic sentra


----------



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

any ideas about the road noise? xause i think i fixed the clicking noise...turns out my transmission fluid was low and i topped it up and now it doesnt seem to do that any more. the road noise is really annoying...the car has remaufactured struts that were put in not long ago....any ideas would be very helpful


----------

